# FRYERS??



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’m about to buy a fryer. Looking at the bayou classic and the Cajun fryer. I probably only need the 2.5 gallon, but I’m looking at the 4 as well. For those of y’all that have one or the other. How long does it take to heat the 4 gallons? How many cooks do you get off a bottle? What brand seems to be “better”? I like the carts that the Cajun fryers are on. The bayou classic doesn’t offer one for their small fryer. Prices are all about the same.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the R&V Works 6 gallon. It was my Daddys before he died. If I were buying one, I'd get the R&V Works 4 gallon for around the house. Not even gonna attempt to answer the math questions, but, you'll get plenty of cooks off one bottle and it doesn't take very long to heat up. (Never timed it)


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

R&v works is Cajun fryer. That’s the one I’m leaning towards.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a Cajun Fryer a few months ago and just today I was telling my brother that I wished I would have bought it 10 years ago. Absolutely a fantastic investment. I wanted a 2.5 gallon but found a used 4 gallon for a steal, so got it. Glad I did. I normally cook for 4 people and the 2.5 gallon would not serve us nearly as well. As for how long it takes to heat up, no more than 10 minutes depending on how hot and fast you go. I like to heat it up a little slower and never have a problem. If you are interested, I have a brand new cart still in the box I'll sell for half the price of a new one.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I got a Cajun Fryer a few months ago and just today I was telling my brother that I wished I would have bought it 10 years ago. Absolutely a fantastic investment. I wanted a 2.5 gallon but found a used 4 gallon for a steal, so got it. Glad I did. I normally cook for 4 people and the 2.5 gallon would not serve us nearly as well. As for how long it takes to heat up, no more than 10 minutes depending on how hot and fast you go. I like to heat it up a little slower and never have a problem. If you are interested, I have a brand new cart still in the box I'll sell for half the price of a new one.


What size is fryer does the cart fit?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> What size is fryer does the cart fit?


Fits the 4 gallon. Not sure if it fits the smaller one,


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Fits the 4 gallon. Not sure if it fits the smaller one,


As long as it’s the R&v cart for the 4 gallon. I’ll take it. On the R&V website they have the fryer with the cart for $399 and without for $316





Cajun Fryer Archives - Cajun Fryer


Versatile, high performance, low maintenance gas fryers that are unsurpassed in quality. 1 basket 2.5 gallon fryer is a single basket fryer that comes in table top models or with stands. 2 basket 4-gallon, 2 basket 6-gallon fryers come with a stand and can be separated from the stand to use as a...




cajunfryer.com


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I see there are two separate baskets, does each basket have it's own oil, or is the oil one container.
So if you fry french fries in one and seafood in the second, is the oil separated from each other to prevent fries from tasting like seafood?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I have the 4 gallon Stainless Bayou Classic, LOVE IT! It takes 12 minutes from initial fire up to getting to frying temp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> I see there are two separate baskets, does each basket have it's own oil, or is the oil one container.
> So if you fry french fries in one and seafood in the second, is the oil separated from each other to prevent fries from tasting like seafood?


Mine came with 2 separate baskets, I ordered the optional single large basket so i can fry larger items. Oil is one container..... I dont recall ever having fishy fries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Mine came with 2 separate baskets, I ordered the optional single large basket so i can fry larger items. Oil is one container..... I dont recall ever having fishy fries.


So, you fry seafood and fries at the same time, in the same oil?
Correct?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Backyard Pro BPM4G 4 Gallon Steel Liquid Propane Outdoor Deep Fryer with Mobile Stand - 90,000 BTU


Fry up fish, french fries, chicken, and more with this Backyard Pro BPM4G 4 gallon steel liquid propane outdoor deep fryer with mobile stand! Boasting a 4 gallon oil capacity and 90,000 BTU, this double basket portable deep fryer has the power to keep up with demand at fish fries, patio...




www.webstaurantstore.com





And what do y'all think about the one the sells at Bucees Beaver

Oh, Maybe I see, the Bayou is stainless steel and this one is not.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> So, you fry seafood and fries at the same time, in the same oil?
> Correct?


I never have. I cook all my seafood 1st, then I drop fries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> As long as it’s the R&v cart for the 4 gallon. I’ll take it. On the R&V website they have the fryer with the cart for $399 and without for $316
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$40 and it’s yours.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Spooney,
I’m at the FD tomorrow. You around Wednesday morning?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure. I’ll be around all day on Wednesday. Send me a text. Five sixteen-16 seventy


----------

